# New tank spam



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Still battling issues with getting the lighting right so the pics come out more clear. Dante does not want to cooperate either.. always on the go. 

The plants are not permanent and will change since PetSmart has crappy semi-aquatic plants and the PlantedAquariums people do not seem to be interested in helping me put something together.. so on to another website for help. 

Substrate is Activ Flora and plantings for the moment are anubias, java ferns, umbrella plant (not perm) and wisteria. The substrate has lived up to its end of the bargain and the water parameters are stellar. I use the API 2x daily morning and night to check and other than the pH being a tad high everything is on the money. It has been in service for a week now. My only complaint it the lighting but I will figure that out soon I hope. I don't like it sitting right on top of the tank how it is now. It is not affecting the water temp at all which is not a bad thing at least. I am monitoring that as well.. 

Even though I am running a filter for the time being, there is no active carbon. It is a three stage setup that originally had a foam - carbon - biomax system. I removed the carbon stage opting to move the bio down then adding a second layer of foam. It has a sponge baffling as well with the flow being set to the lowest level to keep the water movement down. Dante does not seem to mind it at all, he is all over the place. I found him this morning sleeping under the mopani. I was not able to find him at first as he is darkish and he was under the dark portion of the wood. I found him when he emerged from the darkness like a moray eel looking for a snack. 

There is an apple snail doing some cleanup and two ghost shrimp to supplement since the snail makes his own mess. So far Dante is only curiously interested in the snail but nothing beyond that and the shrimp are inconsequential to him. 

Comments, concerns, questions, complaints always welcome!


----------



## maycausedeath (Jan 29, 2011)

Your tank looks amazing! I love the dw and the way your betta looks with your tank.

If you're looking for plants, I would check out http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/
Everyone there is really nice, and they have a whole forum for sales/trades. Good luck, and I love the substrate!


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the link!! More tanks to drool over!!


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

Amazing! What size tank is that?


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Bookshelf 6.6 g from Petco. It scratches hella easy but knowing that in advance helps me with how I approach the tank. It measures 24L x 8W x 9H.. I may have a custom glass tank made close to these specs so this is a good starter for me.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

O.O

Wow… that is so cool looking. Wide/long tanks are my favorite. Wouldn't it be cool to have a bookshelf tank that goes all the way across a room?


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

If you have the loot, you can have them custom made. Anything is possible if you have the disposable income and the space I guess.


----------



## roboglitz (Feb 20, 2011)

That tank is so nice and I like the set up! You got it from Petco? I'm definitely going to check that out.

ETA: Found the tank on the website! http://www.petco.com/product/14978/...-9602-E011-887D-0019B9C043EB&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

That is the one! The filtration system isn't totally horrible but I replaced it with a sponge filter setup because I did not want carbon in this system. I added a 7 inch micro bubbler and a submersible heater and it is good to go.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I like that setup!


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice tank! Wish I could get a tank that had just one betta in it. I'd love to see some pictures of the shrimp and snail, as well.


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I will see what I can get and post them up..


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Here we go, sorry about the quality but I cannot seem to get a good picture of this tank due to lighting and location plus it being darkwater is not helping out. 

Snail, shrimp and some Dante thrown in.


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

look like you are working with medium lighting, 3 wpg???
check out this page: http://liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=768
their Anubias is particularly good!


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

Yeah, that is about right on the wattage. I will check them out. Thanks!


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool tank!
I will have to switch to live plant's too soon, one of my fish's tail is getting shredded and I ruled out the filter already.


----------



## ilovebunnies (Oct 11, 2010)

Your setup looks and sounds good so far. Are you planning on adding CO2 or are you keeping it low tech?


----------



## demonr6 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am trying to keep it as low tech as possible. With the occasional intervention as necessary and always with the interest of the fish.


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures of the snail and shrimpies! Your snail is huge. Is Dante a VT or a CT?


----------

